# Tom Hanks



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

ok, i figured this was as good a place as any to put this thread.  i don't know about you guys but i love tom hanks.  i think he's an amazing actor.  he's one of my favorites.  he recently became AFI's youngest recipient of the life time award.    what is your favorite tom hanks movie?  i think one of my favorites would HAVE to be joe vs. the volcano.  i love him and meg ryan in that!  they're so great together!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

I LOVE everything tha TOm Hanks has done!  From comedies to serious movies to war movies! But I have to admit I first watched him in Bosum Buddies (of course I didn't know who he was then).  Then..family favorites: Splash, Bachelor Party and Money Pit.  We must have watched those movies over 100 times when me and my sisterw were younger.  My absolute avorites are: Bachelor Party, Money Pit, The Burbs and Apollo 13.  I added a list of his movies from www.imdb.com.  I had forgottn about some of them!  He's a very busy man!

Actor - filmography

Catch Me If You Can (2002) .... Carl Hanratty 
Road to Perdition (2002) .... Michael Sullivan 
Rescued From the Closet (2001) (V) .... Himself 
"Band of Brothers" (2001) (mini) TV Series .... British Officer 
Cast Away (2000) .... Chuck Noland 
Green Mile, The (1999) .... Paul Edgecomb 
... aka Stephen King's The Green Mile (1999) (USA: complete title) 
Toy Story 2 (1999) (voice) .... Sheriff Woody 
You've Got Mail (1998) .... Joe Fox 
Saving Private Ryan (1998) .... Captain John Miller 
"From the Earth to the Moon" (1998) (mini) TV Series .... Jean-Luc Despont 
That Thing You Do! (1996) .... Mr. White 
Toy Story (1995) (voice) .... Sheriff Woody 
Celluloid Closet, The (1995) .... Himself 
... aka Celluloid Closet (1996) (France)
... aka Gefangen in der Traumfabrik (1995) (Germany) 
Apollo 13 (1995) .... Jim Lovell 
Forrest Gump (1994) .... Forrest Gump 
Philadelphia (1993) .... Andrew Beckett 
Sleepless in Seattle (1993) .... Samuel 'Sam' Baldwin 
League of Their Own, A (1992) .... Jimmy Dugan 
Radio Flyer (1992) (uncredited) .... Older Mike 
Bonfire of the Vanities, The (1990) .... Sherman McCoy 
Joe Versus the Volcano (1990) .... Joe Banks 
Turner & Hooch (1989) .... Det. Scott Turner 
'burbs, The (1989) .... Raymond 'Ray' Peterson 
Punchline (1988) .... Steven Gold 
Big (1988) .... Joshua 'Josh' Baskin 
Dragnet (1987) .... Pep Streebeck 
Every Time We Say Goodbye (1986) .... David 
Nothing in Common (1986) .... David Basner 
Money Pit, The (1986) .... Walter Fielding 
Volunteers (1985) .... Lawrence Bourne III 
Man with One Red Shoe, The (1985) .... Richard 
Bachelor Party (1984) .... Richard 'Rick' Ernesto Gassko 
Splash (1984) .... Allen Bauer 
Mazes and Monsters (1982) (TV) .... Robbie Wheeling 
... aka Rona Jaffe's Mazes and Monsters (1982) (TV) 
"Bosom Buddies" (1980) TV Series .... Kip 'Buffy' Wilson (1980-82) 
He Knows You're Alone (1980) .... Elliot 
... aka Blood Wedding (1980)


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 13, 2002)

ok i have to see road to perdition!  they're saying it's the best crime drama since the godfather, and the godfather was amazing.  i have to see this one!

one of my other all time favorites is a league of their own.  he's so good in that!  my favorite scene in that movie:

jimmy:Well I was just wonderin' why you would throw home when we got a two-run lead! You let the tying run get on second base and we lost the lead because of you! Start using your head. That's the lump that's three feet above your ass! [Evelyn starts to cry.] Are you crying? Are you crying? ARE YOU CRYING? There's no crying, there's no crying in baseball! Rogers Hornsby was my manager, and he called me a talking pile of pigs***! And that was when my parents drove all the way down from Michigan to see me play the game! And did I cry? NO! NO! And do you know why?
evelyn:no..
jimmy:cause there's no crying in baseball!


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 13, 2002)

That line "There's no crying in baseball!"  is soooooooooooooo funny!  That's one me and my sisters quote to each other often!:rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 14, 2002)

i LOVE that scene!  i also love when he kisses that lady that's supposed to be watching the girls and then freaks out.

'by the way i LOVED you in the wizard of oz!'


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 15, 2002)

He played a really good drunk in this.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 16, 2002)

have you seen joe vs. the volcano?  i love that one!


----------



## nic (Jul 25, 2002)

I think he's a great actor and deserves the awards and praises he gets, however he's not one of my favourites.

He just doesn't seem to have... I dont know, and "edge" to the characters I've seen him play. He always seems too sensible and down to earth, which (to me) is rather dull.


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 25, 2002)

have you seen road to perdition yet?


----------



## HeyLynny (Jul 26, 2002)

Tokyogirl......I have seen Joe vs. the Volcano.  Whenever  I do something stupid I say "I must have a brain cloud".   That was a great part of this movie when Meg says to him "You didn't get a second opinion on something called a brain cloud".  :rolly2:


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 26, 2002)

"I have no response to that"


----------



## pamie (Jul 28, 2002)

Ah TOm Hanks is also one of my fave actors...

The films I like are..Money Pit, Splash, Green Mile, Forrest Gump, Phildelphia..ok I could go on..I think he is great!


----------



## tokyogirl (Jul 28, 2002)

it's hard to pick a favorite tom hanks movie isnt' it?


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 6, 2002)

True, he is very & good & talented at that

:blush:


----------



## tokyogirl (Sep 9, 2002)

just saw apollo 13 again.  i still cry everytime they show the whole world praying together for their safety.


----------



## Bayleaf48 (Sep 9, 2002)

I know, that part is very moving indeed

:blush:


----------



## tokyogirl (Dec 7, 2002)

A&E biography viewers just voted tom as the movie star of the year.  rock on!


----------



## BAYLOR (May 18, 2020)

My favorite film with him Is *The Green Mile* .


----------



## paranoid marvin (May 23, 2020)

Funnily enough I've just watched Joe vs the Volcano for the first time in about 20 years. I was quite disappointed for the first quarter of the movie and then suddenly I got it (when suddenly I realised Meg Ryan was playing three roles) and I LOVED it.


----------



## Guttersnipe (Jun 10, 2020)

Joe Versus the Volcano gets a lot of flak from critics, but Ebert loved it. As for me, some of it is meh but I appreciate the general zaniness. Road to Perdition is one of my favorite gangster films and I think Hanks did a great job in it.


----------



## Ian Fortytwo (Jun 10, 2020)

*The Bridge of Spies, *is one of my favourites. Brilliant acting, and love the scene about his coat.


----------



## JimC (Jun 11, 2020)

A League of Their Own


----------

